# Hitching rides in my town



## crustychris (Jan 30, 2007)

This past summer was full of adventure. I was always getting into some shit. It started with hitchhiking across town every week. Getting around town suddenly became much easier when I decided to stick my thumb out. Surprisingly, me and my friends would always get picked up by folks over the age of 60 and they'd say something like "I remember the old days". I loved this summer and hitchhiking was much better then walking around in 95 degree weather with a backpack full of beer on your back. 

Anyone else have an easy town to get picked up in?

Post edited by: crustychris, at: 2007/01/30 09:15


----------



## aneurysmamanda (Jan 31, 2007)

the public transit here is the most expensive (and slooooow) in southern ontario so sometimes if the busses are being slow or i just don't want to walk me and my friends just stick out our thumb.

i remember the first time we did it my friends were freaked but i was cool, didn't botehr me one bit, and i've actually met some really cool people, mostly over the age of 60, and eventhough the car rides aren't very long you pick up some neat stories.


----------



## Clit Comander (May 7, 2007)

you can ussually hitch around glenwood spring area, boulder, and the longmont area, colorado with out to much trouble.


----------



## Clit Comander (May 7, 2007)

you can ussually hitch around glenwood spring area, boulder, and the longmont area, colorado with out to much trouble.


----------

